# Mini Steam Whistle



## devrimcamoglu (Apr 19, 2015)

My Second project about Steam is Mini Steam Whistle. This project finished couple months ago and works with nice sound. This project is based on my own plans after seeked and drawn numerous draughts. I thought, "how can I make this project by only machining without castings" and then I draw hand draughts that seen under whistle from pictures. 







Whistle's body diameter is 20 mm and made from brass. Air valve's center shaft, carrying stand and bell center shaft are made from steel.

Final Pictures:






Cheers,

Devrim Camoglu


----------



## Swifty (Apr 19, 2015)

Now that's a great idea, I'm sure that my grandson would love playing with one (and me) if I made one. Another project on the list.

Paul.


----------

